# European Rubik's Cube Championship 2016 - Prague (15th-17th July)



## Sajwo (Dec 15, 2015)

Euro has been just announced! It will take place in Prague (Czech Republic) on 15-17th July 2016. Very excited, for sure I am going there since it's not too far from Poland  Prices are actually very low. And the most exciting thing, you can buy some weed.. legally! 

Website: http://euro2016.cubing.net/


----------



## sqAree (Dec 15, 2015)

The weekend before exams. >.<

But seriously, the location couldn't be better for someone living in Berlin, and I've never been to Prague before.  I'll go in any case.


----------



## Ollie (Dec 15, 2015)

Already pretty excited for this! A new country and (possibly) a chance to go to Poland and Romania as well.


----------



## Berd (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks cool, I might wait for worlds tho.


----------



## Goosly (Dec 15, 2015)

Excellent. That means I'll procrastinate practicing for 6 more months and then do no practice at all for 1 month.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 15, 2015)

sqAree said:


> The weekend before exams. >.<



Same here.  
But it's Euro. I'll find a way! I've always wanted to go to Prague.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 15, 2015)

Potentially...


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2015)

i should be able to go, but no promises yet 

if i go there will be a loooong list of people i want to meet and talk to (unlike 2014 when i barely talked to anyone lol)


----------



## KevinG (Dec 15, 2015)

I'll probably be going 
First big competition


----------



## Kudz (Dec 15, 2015)

Best location ever.


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 15, 2015)

Prague sounds awesome, I've always wanted to go! and it's not too far for me.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Dec 15, 2015)

I'll try to attend.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 15, 2015)

Probably won't be able to make it since I'll most likely be in Costa Rica for holidays


----------



## arcio1 (Dec 15, 2015)

Going :3


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 15, 2015)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaah there's no way I'm making this lol rip


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 15, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> Yeaaaaaaaaaaah there's no way I'm making this lol rip



same, im happy with nats tho


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 15, 2015)

Where's Nats?


----------



## Wilhelm (Dec 15, 2015)

Hmm dunno if I can make it... and if I can it most likely will only be for the competition even though I would love to visit the city..^^


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 15, 2015)

Obviously going  Looking forward soo much! 
But about the weed... It's not legal  Don't confuse Czech Republic with Netherlands


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 15, 2015)

Quite possibly


----------



## Myachii (Dec 15, 2015)

European Rubik's Cube Championships - Held in the most obscure places in Europe year after year! xd

v. doubtful, sorry


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Dec 15, 2015)

Myachii said:


> European Rubik's Cube Championships - Held in the most obscure places in Europe year after year! xd
> 
> v. doubtful, sorry



I don't agree  It's one of the most beautiful cities of Europe, with some nice sights... I can confirm even as a citizen
And it's 2 years


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 15, 2015)

Sounds awesome, but I'll probably have to miss out on this. The middle of July is when I usually have other obligations/ am holiday-ing to other places, and traveling any further than, say, Germany will probably hold me back a bit financially.

It's half a year away, though. We'll see.


----------



## hcfong (Dec 15, 2015)

Myachii said:


> European Rubik's Cube Championships - Held in the most obscure places in Europe year after year! xd
> 
> v. doubtful, sorry



Cities where Euros have been held so far are: Amsterdam, Paris, Bilbao, Budapest, Wroclaw and Roskilde. I don't know what you mean by 'obscure'. but none of these cites are obscure by any standard. anyway, I've always wanted to visit Prague so I might very well use this as an excuse to go.


----------



## DarioRubik (Dec 15, 2015)

Username said:


> i should be able to go, but no promises yet
> 
> if i go there will be a loooong list of people i want to meet and talk to (unlike 2014 when i barely talked to anyone lol)



You're on my list too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronxu (Dec 15, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> I'll try to attend.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 15, 2015)

Euro's 2016 the movie?

hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## CAL (Dec 15, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Euro's 2015 the movie?
> 
> hmmmmmmmm.


Sounds good


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2015)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> I'll try to attend.



yay!



Rubiks560 said:


> Euro's 2015 the movie?
> 
> hmmmmmmmm.



You're going to be there one year early


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 15, 2015)

> You're going to be there one year early



I'm an idiot lol


----------



## sqAree (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes said:


> Same here.
> But it's Euro. I'll find a way! I've always wanted to go to Prague.



I agree, it has to happen. ^^



Username said:


> i should be able to go, but no promises yet
> 
> if i go there will be a loooong list of people i want to meet and talk to (unlike 2014 when i barely talked to anyone lol)



I hope I won't be like you 2014 then, forget my shyness and dare to talk to some fast cubers and everyone else.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 15, 2015)

I might be able to go  

Depends on work stuff and money tough so no promises...

But me want to go very much!!!


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 15, 2015)

Going


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 16, 2015)

can't wait for this, my first big comp


----------



## The12KL12 (Dec 16, 2015)

Definitely going! First big competition!
Hopefully other Girl cubers are going!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm wondering how many Americans are going to be there at this point. I have a feeling that number will lower a little bit once Nationals gets announced, though.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 16, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> I'm wondering how many Americans are going to be there at this point. I have a feeling that number will lower a little bit once Nationals gets announced, though.



Yeah same I'm gonna wait to see where nats is going to be first


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 16, 2015)

yep now we just wait for nats to be announced


----------



## Born2Cube (Dec 26, 2015)

As an Austrian I'm so happy that the Euros take place in Prague, because it's only around 3 hours with the car from where I live. HYPE!


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 5, 2016)

For our 'preferences', if we have not booked accommodation yet or are uncertain of where we will be staying, what should we fill in?


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 11, 2016)

What happens about events that overlap, like 5x5 and 5BLD? Do they make sure you go in the first group of 5x5 and still have enough time to run over to the side venue?


----------



## Laura O (Apr 11, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> What happens about events that overlap, like 5x5 and 5BLD? Do they make sure you go in the first group of 5x5 and still have enough time to run over to the side venue?



Yes.


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 11, 2016)

Ninja Storm said:


> I'm wondering how many Americans are going to be there at this point. I have a feeling that number will lower a little bit once Nationals gets announced, though.


Lol at least its relatively close to America. Imagine how many less australasians/oceanians? go 


On a side note I could go if my overambitious gofundme campaign succeeds


----------



## Pitzu (Apr 24, 2016)

Dear Organizers,
could you clarify schedule according to big blind events? Recently we always had a strict time period for them but then in Las Vegas, Roskilde & Sao Paulo it was OK. It is quite important to forget previous attempts.
In published schedule 16:15 - 17:30 is written for 5x5x5 Blindfolded but side venue is free between FMC attempt 1 & 2.
Saturday 10:25 - 11:10 is written for 4x4x4 Blindfolded but side venue is free from FMC attempt 3 until multi blind attempt 2.
So what does it mean exactly? What shall we prepare for?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 24, 2016)

Yay, I am going! (90% safe atleast )


----------



## Berd (Apr 24, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Yay, I am going! (90% safe atleast )



Gahhhhh! Really annoyed I can't go now!


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Apr 24, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Yay, I am going! (90% safe atleast )


Cool!  Can't wait to meet you!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 24, 2016)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Cool!  Can't wait to meet you!


 Same here ^^ 
Berd, why can't you go?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 30, 2016)

Ok, the most painful thing just happened:

I received the confirmation for my wca ID/Profile a few mins ago and wanted to register. Then it was closed since 10 mins ((((((((((((


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 30, 2016)

Chances are you'll still get in, since you'll be super high up the waiting list. (So do register, if you haven't yet).


----------



## Berd (Apr 30, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Same here ^^
> Berd, why can't you go?



I live in the UK haha.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 30, 2016)

Yes We Can! said:


> Chances are you'll still get in, since you'll be super high up the waiting list. (So do register, if you haven't yet).


But can I still register if the registration has closed?

Edit: that's how it looks like, would make 52€ but I obviously don't want to pay if I don't get onto the waiting list


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't think they expect you to pay for being on the waiting list. They would probably email you as soon as a spot becomes available, and _then _you'd have to pay. But I'd just get in touch with the organisers and clarify.

So yes, you can and should still register.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 1, 2016)

Yes We Can! said:


> I don't think they expect you to pay for being on the waiting list. They would probably email you as soon as a spot becomes available, and _then _you'd have to pay. But I'd just get in touch with the organisers and clarify.
> 
> So yes, you can and should still register.


Ok, just checked the website again. There is no button where I can confirm my registration. I can just select the events I want to compete at and that's it. Maybe I am stupid and I do sth wrong? 

Thanks for your help tho


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 1, 2016)

Then I would just send an email to the organisers. No worries!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 1, 2016)

Yes We Can! said:


> Then I would just send an email to the organisers. No worries!


Did this yesterday already, instantly after the registration closed  Waiting for an answer and hoping for the best ^^


----------



## MatejMuzatko (May 2, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Did this yesterday already, instantly after the registration closed  Waiting for an answer and hoping for the best ^^


See you on Euro!  Limit increased to 525


----------



## AlexMaass (May 2, 2016)

MatejMuzatko said:


> See you on Euro!  Limit increased to 525


collin would be proud


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 4, 2016)

This question might sound weird but:

In the venue, can you stack the chairs on top of each other? Because for feet solving most of the time the chairs were too low, so I had to 2 on top of each other lol (I have long legs )


----------



## Wilhelm (May 4, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> This question might sound weird but:
> 
> In the venue, can you stack the chairs on top of each other? Because for feet solving most of the time the chairs were too low, so I had to 2 on top of each other lol (I have long legs )


You can take a pillow with you that you can sit on


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 4, 2016)

Wilhelm said:


> You can take a pillow with you that you can sit on


I already tried it at home, but the pillow always moved and slipped on the chair  That's why I prefer 2 chairs


----------



## MatejMuzatko (May 5, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I already tried it at home, but the pillow always moved and slipped on the chair  That's why I prefer 2 chairs


Or you can do it Jan Bentlage style and sit on the floor  
I have no idea if the chairs at the venue will be stackable


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 6, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> This question might sound weird but:
> 
> In the venue, can you stack the chairs on top of each other? Because for feet solving most of the time the chairs were too low, so I had to 2 on top of each other lol (I have long legs )


We will have different types of chairs in the room, some of which are possible to stack, I think. Make sure to contact us before the round starts and we will definitely make it work for you!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 10, 2016)

Olivér Perge said:


> We will have different types of chairs in the room, some of which are possible to stack, I think. Make sure to contact us before the round starts and we will definitely make it work for you!


Thank you!

Yay, I am on the competitor list now ^^


----------



## Laura O (May 10, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Yay, I am on the competitor list now ^^



GJ!


----------



## imvelox (May 29, 2016)

prizes pls


----------



## Roman (Jun 4, 2016)

If someone can sell a Master Kilominx, please, I really need one


----------



## Berd (Jun 4, 2016)

Roman said:


> If someone can sell a Master Kilominx, please, I really need one


CCS! I'm gonna be getting one over the summer too.


----------



## mafergut (Jun 24, 2016)

Berd said:


> CCS! I'm gonna be getting one over the summer too.


I'm waiting for that wonderful kilominx that shengshou is supposed to start selling soon and then I will wait until they decide to build a master kilominx which would be much cheaper and smoother than the mf8 you can buy right now.


----------



## Berd (Jun 24, 2016)

mafergut said:


> I'm waiting for that wonderful kilominx that shengshou is supposed to start selling soon and then I will wait until they decide to build a master kilominx which would be much cheaper and smoother than the mf8 you can buy right now.


I just got my MF8 Master Kilominx and it's awesome! I also have a Mefferts Kilominx which also turns well.


----------



## mafergut (Jun 24, 2016)

Berd said:


> I just got my MF8 Master Kilominx and it's awesome! I also have a Mefferts Kilominx which also turns well.


Good to know. Still expensive, though. When you say Mefferts Kilominx you're referring to the flowerminx, right?


----------



## Berd (Jun 24, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Good to know. Still expensive, though. When you say Mefferts Kilominx you're referring to the flowerminx, right?


Ah yes of course!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 26, 2016)

Does one already have a xman megaminx to sell? The stickerless one with the grooves into the plastic (reversed ridges? ) Just let me know through PM


----------



## Skullush (Jul 10, 2016)

Euro 2016:
http://goo.gl/forms/dnPPfc51FjmiRilG3
Psych Sheet (Click on the event icons at the top to view psych sheets):
https://euro2016.cubing.net/competitors/byname


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 10, 2016)

Good luck to everyone competing at euros!


----------



## ollicubes (Jul 10, 2016)

Ok so everything hasn't gone as I planned. 
Few weeks ago I got some kind of inflammation on my wrist wich made cubing very painful. I haven't been able to practice for two weeks! I'm not even sure is my wrist okay when I'm in Prague... I hope so much that it gets better... 
The "fun" part here is that I got that inflammation because of too much cubing.

I've been kinda depressed these weeks because I've been waiting for this competition since Euro 2014...


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 10, 2016)

ollicubes said:


> Ok so everything hasn't gone as I planned.
> Few weeks ago I got some kind of inflammation on my wrist wich made cubing very painful. I haven't been able to practice for two weeks! I'm not even sure is my wrist okay when I'm in Prague... I hope so much that it gets better...
> The "fun" part here is that I got that inflammation because of too much cubing.
> 
> I've been kinda depressed these weeks because I've been waiting for this competition since Euro 2014...





Taking a break shortly before a big comp can help dealing with pressure so this could end up helping you. I hope your wrist is fine next weekend!


----------



## Ronxu (Jul 12, 2016)

I have some Rubik's clocks and speedcubes that I don't use anymore (mostly 3x3s) that I want to get rid of. Feel free to talk to me at any time if you're interested.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 13, 2016)

Anyone in Prague yet?
Or more specifically the ibis?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm in Prague but in the old town at an Airbnb.


----------



## Me (Jul 13, 2016)

Up at the hostel here. Same questions as above, whose in town?


----------



## Zoé (Jul 14, 2016)

Odder and I somehow got our hands on a good bunch of Qiyi megas in time for Euro, so we will be selling our (limited) stock, details in spoiler.


Spoiler



We have at least 1 of each version.
Prices will be ( note, EUR is cheaper  ): Thursday/Friday: 25 EUR / 800 CZK; Saturday: 20 EUR / 600 CZK; Sunday: 15 EUR / 500 CZK
We are not gonna put any megas aside, first come first served. And please respect that we are also competing at certain times.


----------



## giorgi (Jul 15, 2016)

Is anybody doing or planning to do live stream?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 15, 2016)

Kevin Hays NAR 6x6 mean 1:45.35 http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1500&cat=5&rnd=1


----------



## scylla (Jul 16, 2016)

To bad. No livestream, no updates at cubecomps.com.....


----------



## giorgi (Jul 16, 2016)

cubecomps.com is not working. Somebody fix it


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 16, 2016)

giorgi said:


> cubecomps.com is not working. Somebody fix it


Not just me then. We need our results.


----------



## Dene (Jul 16, 2016)

giorgi said:


> cubecomps.com is not working. Somebody fix it



kk brb


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 16, 2016)

well this sucks


----------



## porkynator (Jul 16, 2016)

Is there any other way to get updates from the comp? E.g. a Twitter/Facebook/whatever account/page?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

porkynator said:


> Is there any other way to get updates from the comp? E.g. a Twitter/Facebook/whatever account/page?


We could try to convince someone to make a google spreadsheet and just sit there and update it, but who would want to do that?


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 16, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> We could try to convince someone to make a google spreadsheet and just sit there and update it, but who would want to do that?



Who doesn't love spreadsheets?
I mean, technically the data entry people could switch to that and it'd be the same amount of work.


----------



## moralsh (Jul 16, 2016)

3x3 round 1, only top:


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 16, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/live/x9a1ppzrw13h/


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 16, 2016)

Wtf so close top 3 averages, and top 20 sub-9..that's pretty ****ed up


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 16, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> https://www.reddit.com/live/x9a1ppzrw13h/



According to that, they have a local copy of cubecomps running. Maybe they could livestream it? Just an idea, but probably not worth the trouble.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 16, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> According to that, they have a local copy of cubecomps running. Maybe they could livestream it? Just an idea, but probably not worth the trouble.


What do you mean by local copy? The results on the paper are just those that they usually print out after each round and paste on the wall for people who don't check cubecomps.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 16, 2016)

Yeah I'm working on getting someone to take pics of the results on the wall, some pics of it are on the live thread there.
https://www.reddit.com/live/x9a1ppzrw13h/


----------



## Iggy (Jul 16, 2016)

Roman won both 4BLD and 5BLD, not surprising though


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jul 16, 2016)

giorgi said:


> your brb is taking too long D


Lol, yeah, I think the cubing day is already over by now


----------



## Dene (Jul 17, 2016)

Oh lol you guys took me seriously haha. I was totally just taking the piss. A little patience goes a long way.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 17, 2016)

Dene said:


> Oh lol you guys took me seriously haha. I was totally just taking the piss. A little patience goes a long way.


I found this funnier than I should have.

Anyway, cubecomps is up, though some of the results aren't there yet.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 17, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Anyway, cubecomps is up, though some of the results aren't there yet.



Not for me. Anyone else?


----------



## scylla (Jul 17, 2016)

It was up, but down again.

Maybe someone who doesnt compete anymore can go live on fb


----------



## h2f (Jul 17, 2016)

some results are here. Updated after each round. http://wyniki.kostkarubika.org/


----------



## moralsh (Jul 17, 2016)

Berta García Parra (14 y/o) New European 3BLD champion, wow, just wow.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 17, 2016)

moralsh said:


> Berta García Parra (14 y/o) New European 3BLD champion, wow, just wow.


Brilliant.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 17, 2016)

Philipp is the Euro champ, congrats!


----------



## moralsh (Jul 17, 2016)

Congrats! well deserved 

And also congrats to Mats an Darío for claiming silver and bronze.

And to Feliks for being Feliks and Making the faster Single and average of the finals


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 17, 2016)

Feliks just got 10.70 OH WR avg

Rest in peace @antoineccantin


----------



## ozie (Jul 17, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Philipp is the Euro champ, congrats!



fastest podium ever


----------



## ozie (Jul 17, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Feliks just got 10.70 OH WR avg
> 
> Rest in peace @antoineccantin



and 6x6 avg WR


----------



## Lid (Jul 17, 2016)

Full results are up btw https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Euro2016


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for making this the most awesome competition ever <3


----------



## mafergut (Jul 17, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Thanks to everyone for making this the most awesome competition ever <3


Congrats on your podium and NRs


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 18, 2016)

giorgi said:


> Delegate taking a piss on this matter. Now I understand the kindness of WCA delegates D


Haha I think Dene's the most easygoing yet sarcastic and blunt delegate I've seen on speedsolving. Obviously I don't know him in person, but I can imagine he saves his jokes for adults and acts accordingly at comps when there are kids around.


----------



## Dene (Jul 18, 2016)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Haha I think Dene's the most easygoing yet sarcastic and blunt delegate I've seen on speedsolving. Obviously I don't know him in person, but I can imagine he saves his jokes for adults and acts accordingly at comps when there are kids around.



Woot time for a siggy update


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 20, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Congrats on your podium and NRs


Thank you!


----------

